
Samsung Considers LG Chem Batteries for Galaxy Note 8 - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.theinvestor.co.kr/view.php?ud=20161219000658
======
em3rgent0rdr
Seems like a wise move to assuage consumers fears while moving forward with an
otherwise excellent brand/product.

~~~
exabrial
I agree. Despite the very limited number of phones affected, the damage to
their reputation is going to be hard to repair.

...Though sadly, my next gen phone purchase will be dictated by which one
still includes a headphone jack :/ I not into dongles.

